# Westchester County or nearby, NY?



## beckyphry (Mar 27, 2005)

I live in Westchester county and find it difficult to find other people who are around my age (30) to hang out with who understand SA issues. If anyone is ever interested in getting together to talk about SA and other stuff, please post here!


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm still 24. Do I have to wait 6 years :wife.


----------



## Kzin (Sep 19, 2005)

Well I haven't posted here in a few years, and I recently started reading these boards again and I am happy to see this...

I am 24 as well; married with a 3 yr old son and 1 yr old daughter and if it wasn't for my husband, I probably would still be living a shell of a life because my social anxiety has been very crippling since I graduated high school and went away to college...

I would love to be able to get together with people who can relate to things I go through and perhaps find some better coping strategies. I have made a lot of progress lately, but it is still very difficult for me in some situations and I think I could really benefit from being part of a group.

Oops... should say I live in White Plains...


----------



## gem2112 (Nov 14, 2005)

I just now discovered this board! I'm a 24 year-old female, and I've coped with social anxiety pretty much my entire life. I recently moved to NY to finish my masters, and the whole thing has been quite an adjustment. If other people are interested in meeting sometime, I am, as well.


----------



## coldchain228 (Oct 8, 2005)

I also live in westchester county and its very hard for me to find people with social anxiety around this area. Anyway Im 19 and Im willing to meet up


----------



## ConfinedButterfly (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, I'm in the Bronx, not far at all from Westchester county. I have family up there so I visit sometimes. Feel free to PM me if you'd like to chat. I'd also like to meet up with fellow SA'ers to finally feel I can talk to some one who can relate.


----------



## PaddyMally (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm up here in Dutchess county and have had no luck finding any anxiety support groups. Years ago there were a bunch such as men abused as kids and ptsd groups but these groups have since been defunct. It's kinda frustrating.


----------



## PaddyMally (Nov 6, 2006)

I just founds this in the links section: http://www.phobia-anxiety.org/

There are support groups in White Plains hospital. Maybe this might help. I'm going to give these people a call on Monday to see if I can find anything out about groups or treatments up here in Dutchess County. I'm just so sick of this and I'm willing to put as much effort into overcoming this as possible. There's got to be something close by. Anyway, I hope this is of some help to you Westchester folk. Good luck to ya's.


----------



## alika (Jan 24, 2007)

hi,

i just discovered this board and would like to connect with others in the same area. i am in the upper westchester area. i tried to use PM and it didnt seem to work.

you can email me at [email protected]

thanks.


----------

